# 922 skips recording once every couple weeks



## delawaredave (Feb 10, 2008)

I have had the 922 for about 6 month. Also have a 722 and had a 622. Have had the three receivers all set to tape local news each night at 6pm with 3 event max. Currently, the 922 is the one I have set and watch the news each night. At least once every 2-4 weeks it will skip taping the news for no known reason. Never had a problem with the 622 or 722 when they were set up similiarly. The fix is a reboot.
I got the 922 even though I knew there were known issues. Dish talked me into getting it because they had improved all the problems and I wanted the sling. Am I stuck with this crap receiver or do you think I can tak them into a hopper at no cost to replace the problemmatic 922? I am under contract for another 1.5 years so Im guessing Im stuck? Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't seen this problem on my 922. What kind of timer do you have set for the news?

I find the most reliable timers to be ones set for daily/weekly rather than "new" or other options. I set lots of "m-f" or "weekly" timers for recurring things and haven't missed a recording in a long time.


----------



## delawaredave (Feb 10, 2008)

I do have it set for New. When this problem does arrive, it is only for the default TV2 recording, and it is for all recordings on TV2 until I do the reset. 2nd shows that were sceduled at the same time, which then tape on TV1, did record.
I will try and set the news for weekly but something tells me that wont fix the issue. Thanks!


----------

